# What to buy the Aura Bass Shaker or the buttkicker



## SAY IT LOUD

I am flat out with work and dont get much time to research after reading some reviews i am leaning towards the buttkicker due to high watts ease of placement qiuck set up 1000 watt amp i am interested in hearing feedback from those who use them and are they realy worth having.

My system

Steinmen Audio labs speakers 7.1
Samsung 1080P8 HD DVD PLAYER
Onkyo TX SR 705 receiver
DIY sub 75L bash 500W amp with a AUDIO PIPE 12" TXX-12BL 800WRMS Sub-Woofer (yet to test) 
BenQ PE 5120
Ebussines 180" 16:9 motorised screen

Soon i am buying a benQ w20000 and building 2 sonosubs using 2 12" riesen subs i brought for $60 on ebay last year


----------



## bonehead848

You will be quite happy with either imo. I have 2 auras and they shake impressively hard. If you have the extra cash you cant go wrong with the bk for the reasons you mentioned. If you are looking to save a few bucks the auras do a fine job.


----------



## RSH

The buttkickers are much faster and more powerful. They will work better with the subwoofer and will not introduce any delays producing much more realistic and precise effect.


----------



## slim2fattycake

I have not heard anything bad about the aura shakers' precision or anything about their delays. Are you saying that the aura shakers will have a problem with precision?


----------



## RSH

slim2fattycake,

I have had both Aura shakers and the buttkickers, and I can tell you that the Aura shakers are just little buzzers comparing to the buttkickers. The impact is very different, and yes, the shakers are not as precise and as fast as the buttkickers.


----------



## hjones4841

I bought the Auras and used them for a while. But then I bought Berkline recliners and I never could find a good place to mount them. The only place that would work without modding the chairs was behind the bottom cushion and then the motion was front to back rather than up and down. They are disconnected and in storage.


----------

